# WAL-MART rant



## wynedot55 (Nov 6, 2008)

well i finally decided to apply for a walmart cc.only because they are giving 1yr no interest.an i was going to use it to get an XBOX360.well i got turned down.an i figure its because i dont owe enough money.i talked to the girl an told her i have bank note.an could call an get a loan right now.she still said that wasnt good enough.well i was HOT so i go just because im not over extended i cant get a cc.an she goes right.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 6, 2008)

How true! We tried to get a Menards card when we were doing some remodeling. It would have been so nice to have just one bill to pay off at the end of the month instead of every time we went in. Well, we had paid off the only loan we had out like 4-5 months before that and they only credit check back 3 months. No loans out so no card! We pointed out the fact that we had no loans out because they were all paid off early and told them to keep their $*$* card!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 6, 2008)

well right now im still fuming pretty good over it.so i dont know where ill get the xbox360 from.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 6, 2008)

There are other stores.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah but its a small town.only 2 or 3 store can order them.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 6, 2008)

Well, you may have to travel or wait until your not so poed and then go buy it. Or if your brave enough, I'm not, order it online.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 6, 2008)

i dont know if ill order it online.i dont trust the online stores.order the hi def tv online.an then it took a week to get it canceled.then ordered it online from another place.an got it in 5 days.


----------



## amysflock (Nov 6, 2008)

Not sure if Amazon.com has the XBox360, but I've always had really good luck with that site. I've been happy with every ordering experience, and they seem to package things pretty well for shipping. Even my dad, who isn't keen on the whole ordering online thing, just said the other day how Amazon.com is his new favorite website of all time.

Just a thought.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks i really dont like ordering online for something like an xbox360.but i may end up doing that who knows.


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 20, 2011)

HIGHLY suggest using Game Stop's website. They have new and used and guarantee it to work. Also with one of their "rewards" cards you get additional 15% off ANY used item(s) in the store unlimited. I love Game Stop and haven't bought a videogame at Wal-Mart or anywhere BUT Game Stop for almost five years. Their preorder bonuses blow everyone else's out of the water as well!

CYG


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Nov 20, 2011)

CYGChickies said:
			
		

> HIGHLY suggest using Game Stop's website. They have new and used and guarantee it to work. Also with one of their "rewards" cards you get additional 15% off ANY used item(s) in the store unlimited. I love Game Stop and haven't bought a videogame at Wal-Mart or anywhere BUT Game Stop for almost five years. Their preorder bonuses blow everyone else's out of the water as well!
> 
> CYG


With three boys and the oldest 19, we have had all the devices including the xbox 360.  My wife pretty much orders all of them via the Game Stop website.  Never had a problem with them.


----------



## elevan (Nov 20, 2011)

Y'all know this is a 3 year old post right?


----------



## CYGChickies (Nov 20, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> Y'all know this is a 3 year old post right?


Don't worry it's just our little way of talking to ourselves! 

CYG


----------



## elevan (Nov 20, 2011)




----------

